# Unregistered users check in here!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ever since we moved to our new servers, we see many unregistered users reading the forums from several different countries. 

If you haven't registered, please speak up and say hi! We would love to hear from you. Remember, you don't need to register to post. Thanks and welcome!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

And remember, registering does not cost you anything its FREE. We do not share your information with anyone (or resell it like Yahoo) 

Welcome to everyone!


----------

